# Rifled barrel for Mossberg 500 Turkey gun.



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

I've got a Mossberg 500 Turkey gun(24" bbl, camo,ported.) and want to pick up a rifled barrel to shoot sabot slugs for next deer season. I have two choices, one is a camo, ported 24" barrel with rifle sights, the other is a blue, ported 24" barrel with cantalur scope mount. I have a Tasco 4x scope that I can use until I can afford to pick up something else if I go with the scoped barrel but I like the idea of having sights too. Most shots will be no longer then 100 yrds as I hunt in the woods most of the time. Which would you pick and why. Also, both are the same price so that's not a factor. 
Thanks.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

How well will that tasco keep sited in with that kind of recoil? That would be one of my biggest concern.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

You really don't need a scope for a shot under 100 yards. but then again, they are prety ice to help pick through the brush. Especially when you have to shoot through clear pockets and around/between trees.

Is that Tasco a shotgun scope? If not you will have issues with eye relief. It is no fun to shoot a rifle scope on a shotgun, talk about getting knocked out! (Don't ask how I know)


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

Plus I'd like the barrel to be camo to match the gun. I think maybe I'll go with the rifle sight version. That'll also make the gun a bit more compact and a bit lighter too. Thanks guys. :beer:


----------

